

Testing Google Compute Engine - Visit this URL - cojac
http://gce-test.cojac.me/
You won't actually see anything cool... but I'd be more than happy to share the results if enough folks come out and hit the url.
======
Ixiaus
It would be easier to make viral if you had an explanation of WHAT you are
testing and maybe a funny cat video or little stick animation to play for the
person after following your link...

~~~
cojac
That's a very good point. I realize it's probably to late... but I'm testing a
couple things at once here. I wanted to see what the performance of GCE is
like using a new Go framework I'm working on. (Framework can be found here:
<https://github.com/cojac/tango>).

~~~
GilbertErik
It's never too late to provide an explanation. In fact, providing an
explanation will probably drive even more traffic (depending on how
interesting whatever it is the heck you're doing).

------
cojac
You won't actually see anything cool... but I'd be more than happy to share
the results if enough folks come out and hit the url!!

~~~
thepat
The results of what? 0_o

------
davidjgraph
add (NSFW) to the title, that'll increase the traffic. I'm not kidding, btw, I
got like 150% more click-through on an A/B test once with just that as the
difference.

~~~
cojac
Ha! That's awesome. I'm going to have to remember that if I run a follow up
test.

------
mey
Did I just become a poor-man's jmeter? Glad to help, looking forward to
results.

------
neuroguy
Maybe try to explain what you are doing??

